# Here are my two girls



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Emma is the Lab, she will be 1 on the 31st. Time flies!(Diamond Naturals ALS)
Patches is my 8.5 year old Border Collie.(starting rotation diet)








They liked the raw deer bones that they were allowed to chew for 10 minutes every other day.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

They are both absolutely gorgeous. thanks for sharing the photos - i see you have a stander and sitter for bone eating!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

xellil said:


> They are both absolutely gorgeous. thanks for sharing the photos - i see you have a stander and sitter for bone eating!


Thank You! LOL yes why do you think my BC stands? I almost think she is just to nervous to sit or maybe she can't tear the meat off as easily when she lays down?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Thank You! LOL yes why do you think my BC stands? I almost think she is just to nervous to sit or maybe she can't tear the meat off as easily when she lays down?


Beats me. Snorkels never lays down but her legs are two inches long. It does seem like it would be easier for her to lay down!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs! :wink:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

They are beautiful! Such shiny coats


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

They are both so cute!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful dogs-- my previous dog was a black lab, so I have a soft spot in my heart for them 

Welcome!


----------

